# Bait shops in Valley City???



## yelowjackt (Jan 14, 2006)

*Does anyone know the names and/or phone numbers of any bait shops in Valley???
I know there use to be one but not sure if it's still open.
thankx*


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

One right off of I-94, second exit into town.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I think gb3 is refering to the truck stop as you come into town. Another that used to is called Brothers Three, located on the main drag east of downtown just before the river bridge.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> located on the main drag


Easy there .......These youngins might not have heard that term before!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I answered your question on another fishing site.

But again, Bros III is on the corner of 6th Ave NE and East Main St. and can be reached by taking exit 294 into town.

Johns I-94 Tesoro is just off the interstate at exit 292.

Both sell crawlers and fatheads and have a small tackle area.


----------



## Bauman (Apr 6, 2006)

getfeetwet.com


----------

